#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-06
<ysfm> s.a.
<primeras> as
<ysfm> gnome3 kullanan var mı acaba?
<mehmetali> c bilen var mı?
<primeras> sorunu yaz bilen vardır belki
<mehmetali> printf ile olursa olsun (int, str) yazdırabiliyor muyuz diye soracaktım fakat başka birşey buldum
<ysfm> printf("%s %d %c", dizi, sayi, char);
<ysfm> seklınde kullanabılırın
<primeras> vay c de de varmıymıs bu özellik
<ysfm> tabıkı
<primeras> pythonda da varda süper bişi
<mehmetali> gelen değişkenin ne olduğunu bilmediğim için çözememiştim bir türlü
<mehmetali> int32 geliyormuş
<ysfm> gelen degıskenı nasıl bılmıyorsun kı
<mehmetali> kendi yazdığım program değildi
<ysfm> degiskenı bılmesende farklı bir tanım yaparsan
<ysfm> derleyıcı uyaracaktır zaten
<ysfm> gelen turu ile tanım farklı dıye
<mehmetali> derledi fakat o fonksiyon kullanılırken program sonlanıyordu
<ysfm> ozel bir calısma degilse
<ysfm> pastebin ile gonder bakalım
<ysfm> pardon cumle gecmıs zamanmıs
<ysfm> :D
<mehmetali> özel değil hatta cherokee web server
<mehmetali> geoip düzgün çalışmıyor ip numarasını int'ten çevirirken 127.0.0.1 olacağına 1.0.0.127 gibi sonuç çıkıyor
<primeras> sort mort yap :d
<primeras> ters çevir dataları :P
<ysfm> tamam
<ysfm> sende . lardan ayır gelen degerı
<ysfm> kafana gore sırala
<ysfm> tabı bununla beraber
<ysfm> . aralarını int e cevirerek
<ysfm> ip aralıklarınıda kendın kullanabılırsın
<mehmetali> geoip kütüphanesi ile alakalı galiba. şimdi onun kodlarına baktım  /* Take the right-hand branch */ gib bir yorum düşmüşler :)
<ysfm> :) olabilir kutuphaneye bakmak lazım
<ysfm> ama onunla ugrasmadanda yaparsın
<mehmetali> http://d3.jpn.org/hl2/cf-doxy/html/GeoIP_8cpp-source.html#l00243
<ysfm> sımdı ne yapmaya calısıyoruz onu anlamadım?
<ysfm> nedn bunu cevırmeye calısıyorsun
<mehmetali> yok çalışmıyorum şimdi ip den int'e çevirince dediğim gibi ters çıkıyor ip numarası. ülke kodunu getirirkende bu tersten olan ipye bakıyor.
<mehmetali> o kadar önemli birşey değil boş zamanda hobi amaçlı bakıyorum :)
<mehmetali> c hiç görmemiştim biraz göz aşınalığı oluyor hem :)
<ysfm> geoip i bir irc bot da kullanmıstım
<ysfm> işine yarayacaksa gondereyım kullandıgım fonksiyonu
<genc> slm
<ysfm> wa.s.
<mehmetali> a.s
<mehmetali> hatanın nerede olduğunu bilmiyorum aslında çözebileceğimi de sanmıyorum da
<mehmetali> bakıyorum sadece
<ysfm> ok
<ysfm> kutuphane yerıne ornek .c ler vardır onara goz at istersen
<mehmetali> ysfm: iki değişkeni c#'da a = "b" + "c" diye uç uca ekleneibliyordu c'de nasıl? nokta nededim o da olmadı
<ysfm> sprintf(dizi, "%s %d %c",vs, vs2, vs3)
<ysfm> seklınde diziye atayabılırsın
<ysfm> sonuna ekleyeceksen
<ysfm> yanı dizide zaten varsa sadece ustune ekleyeceksen
<ysfm> strcmp
<ysfm> kullanabılırsın
<gsezen> slm
<gsezen> varadero slm
<varadero> selam gsezen
<gsezen> gönderdiğim maili aldın mı yada bakabildin mi varadero ?
<varadero> baktým ulaþtýrdým
<gsezen> sağolasın
<gsezen> yeni başladığın yerden memnun musun ?
<gsezen> eminim öyledir :)
<gsezen> Badem yoksa sorun yok... :)
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-07
<eak> hoi hoi
<ysfm> s.a.
<sayz> herkese selam
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-08
<YouTalkingToMe> Merhaba
<primeras> mrb
<YouTalkingToMe> ubuntu-tr'ye üye olmak istiyorum fakat doğrulama kısmında resimler görünmüyor
<genc> slm
<zfe> merhaba
<genc> as
<zfe> azerbaycanca konuşan biri var mı acaba
<genc> hayırdır
<pagdus_> genc: dikkat ama azerbeycanca . azerice değil . hadi hayirlisi.
<zfe> azerice demek istedim
<YouTalkingToMe> ubuntu-tr'ye üye olmak istiyorum ama doğrulama kısmındaki resimler çımıyor
<YouTalkingToMe> bir bilgisi olan var mı_
<ysfm> s.a.
<Kartagis> j.f.
<zfe> Kartagis: \o
<zfe> nasilsin?
<Kartagis> iyiyim, sen?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-09
<genc> slm
<sayz> merhaba millet
<sayz> kimse var mı ? :-)
<Kartagis> sayz: ben varım
<yuxel> selam, https'i olan var mı=
<yuxel> mümkünse 10 dakikalığına üzerinde html ve javascript çalıştırabileceğim bir sunucu gerekiyor
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-10
<zfe_> merhaba millet
<ysfm> s.a.
<zfe_> anybody speaks azeri around here
<Kartagis> no hablo
<zfe_> Kartagis, yoldaş
<Kartagis> hey drug
<Kartagis> kak dela?
<zfe_> iyilik
<zfe_> sagol
<zfe_> siz_
<Kartagis> ben de iyiyim
<zfe_> you don't say
<zfe_> nukleer enerjisi
<zfe_> right?
<zfe_> nukleer enerji
<Kartagis> right
<Kartagis> the latter
<zfe_> also
<zfe_> if i say
<zfe_> elmalarinlar
<zfe_> does it make any sense?
<zfe_> like "they are your apple"
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-11
<genc> slm
<shududy> merhaba
<shududy> merhaba
<shududy> ya bir sorunum var, sistemim rastgele donuyor
<shududy> neden olduğunu öğrenmek için hangi adımları takip etmeliyim
<primeras> http://www.odatv.com/n.php?n=vakit-ve-haber-7nin-israil-baglantisi-2004091200
<McQueen> slm
<Kartagis> selam McQueen
<McQueen> bilgisayarımda web ortamından yürüttüğüm bir sesi nasıl kayıt edebilirim
<McQueen> audacity ile denedim ama yarları çok karışık
<Kartagis> McQueen: audacity biçilmiş kaftan
<Kartagis> kaynağı ses kartı olarak vereceksin ana ekranda
<Kartagis> o kadar
<McQueen> Kartagis, audacity ile yapamadım
<McQueen> recording ayarları çok karışık
<McQueen> sitesinden baktım
<McQueen> epey işlem gerektiriyor
<McQueen> anladığım kadarıyla
<Kartagis> yok karışık değil, dediğim gibi, kayıt ekranında kaynağı seçeceksin
<Kartagis> o kadar
<McQueen> record tuşuna basıyorum okadar :) ayarlar kısmından epey bi kaynak denedim
<McQueen> yutmadı
<McQueen> aytarlarda devices die bir alan var
<McQueen> playbak ve recording alanında ne seçmeliyim
<McQueen> ?
<Kartagis> sen bana o kaynak kısmının bir ekran görüntüsünü göndersene
<McQueen> ok
<McQueen> Kartagis, açılan listeyi seçtiimde print screen yapmıyor bu :)
<Kartagis> bak, o listede neler var?
<McQueen> playback i söylememe gerek varmı
<McQueen> ?
<McQueen> playbak den başlıyoru
<McQueen> m
<McQueen> şuan default seçili
<McQueen> intel ICH6:intel ICH6 - IEC958(hw:0,4)
<McQueen> iec958
<McQueen> spdif
<McQueen> pulse
<McQueen> recording device seçenekleri
<McQueen> intel ICH6:intel ICH6 - IEC958(hw:0,0)
<Kartagis> şuan değil şu an
<McQueen> :)
<Kartagis> intel bilmemne seçili olması gerek
<McQueen> pulse dediği ne
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-12
<shududy> merhaba
<shududy> ubuntu 11.04 kullanıyorum ve son bir kaç gündür bilgisayarım özellikle internet uygulamalarını kullanırken donup kalıyor
<shududy> reisub bile yemiyor o duruma giriyor yani
<shududy> problemin kaynağını nasıl bulabilirim
<genctelefon> slm
<utdmr> merhaba
<genctelefon> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-04
<coskun> yardım edebilecek biri varmı
<coskun> çok acil
<coskun> yardım grerekiyor
<Kartagis> bir şey değil
<varadero> asds :D
<brkylmz> Arkadaşlar ilk kez ubuntu kurdum
<brkylmz> ve neredeyse hiçbir bilgim yok.
<brkylmz> Masaüstü ve kullanımı çok hoşuma gitti o yüzden kurdum.
<brkylmz> Şimdi de compliz fusion kurup küp şekline getirmek istiyorum
<brkylmz> Onu nasıl yapabilirim acabA?
<brkylmz> Yardımcı olabilir misiniz?
<brkylmz> Arkadaşlar kimse yok mu ?
<alquirel> brkylmz: ubuntu-tr.net forumumuzda ilgili konulara bakabilirsin
<alquirel> şu kadarını söyleyeyim
<alquirel> artık ubuntu üzeirnde compiz ile birlikte küp kullanmak biraz sıkıntılı
<alquirel> sorunsuz kullananlar da var
<alquirel> sorun yaşayanlar da var
<brkylmz> Evet hele bilmeyen birisi için çok zor.
<brkylmz> Bu ubuntu da herşeyi kodlarla mı yapmalıyız peki?
<brkylmz> yada birçok şeyi
<alquirel> öncelikle kod ile komutu ayırmak gerek
<alquirel> kodlara işin pek düşmez
<alquirel> ama komutlar çoğu zaman çok kullanışlı oluyor
<alquirel> yani zannedilenin aksine bu bir zorluk değil, alıştıktan sonra vazgeçilmez bir şey oluyor
<brkylmz> hmm evet aslında çok güzel birşey.
<brkylmz> Peki son 1 soru
<alquirel> ama temel kullanımlar için komut kullanmak zorunda değilsin
<brkylmz> Bende windows 7 de kurulu
<brkylmz> onu kaldırmalıyım acaba pc de orjinal yüklü olarak gelmişti
<brkylmz> pişmanlık duyar mıyım acaba?
<brkylmz> oyun falan pek oynamam.
<brkylmz> Böyle pc kasıyor gibime geliyor
<alquirel> ubuntu kurmak veya kullanmak için windows'u kaldırmana gerek yok, bilgisayarı ubuntu ile açtığında da windows'un etkisi olmaz çalışmasına
<alquirel> zaten orijinal windows'muş
<alquirel> bence kaldırmana gerek yok
<alquirel> ama disk bölümlemesi yapman gerekeecek
<alquirel> eğer sabit disk üzerine kurmak istiyorsan
<alquirel> bu da bilgisayarın sana nasıl geldiğine bağlı
<alquirel> eğer sadece bir bölümde windows, diğer bölümde de recovery varsa
<alquirel> önce bir şekilde disk bölümü açman gerekir
<brkylmz> sanırım öyle tek tuşla recovery yapabiliyorum lenovo kullanıyorum
<brkylmz> O zaman dursun ikiside kardeş
<brkylmz> lazım olana göre değiştiririm.
<alquirel> olabilir, disk bölümlemesine bakmak gerek.
<brkylmz> Çok teşekkür ederim yardımın için.
<alquirel> elbette, zaten hangisiyle açılacağını bilgisayarın açılışında seçebiliyorsun
<brkylmz> evet
<alquirel> rica ederim ;)
<brkylmz> İyi akşamlar herkese.
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-06
<etsw> salam
<etsw> bende kernel version kac yuklu nasil bakabilirim
<Blaguvest> uname -a
<BrozaC> Sl
<BrozaC> Slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-07
<yenici> merhabalar
<yenici> ubuntu kullanıcılığına geçmek istiyorum internetti araştırdım ancak türkçe güncel bilgiye ulaşamadım sizin önerebilceğiniz bir site var mıdır.. ?
<yenici> Hallo
<yenici> orada
<yenici> var mı birileri
<numand> !deop
<allien-tr> merhabalkar
<allien-tr> Merhabalar
<allien-tr> irc de online kimse yok mu
<allien-tr> arkadaşlar ubuntuyu windowsla beraber kullanıyorum ama
<allien-tr> otomatik açma işlemini windowsa almak istiyorum
<allien-tr> startupmanager adlı wikideki program yazılım merkezinde yok
<allien-tr> yardımlarınızı bekliyorum
<allien-tr> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-08
<mot> beyler
<mot> freenode'de obur turkce kanallar varmi?
<mot> :D
<ronax> mot : ne arıyorsun
<ronax> epey kanal var
<mot> herhangi bi kanal
<mot> farketmez
<mot> sadece turkce konusmam pratik lazim
<ronax> #hadron #drupal-tr #acemi #pardus
<ronax> bazıları bunlar
<mot> sagol
<mot> mmm okay
<mot> bunlar seninkimi?
<ronax> hayır genelde distro adresleri
<ronax> public
<ronax> :)
<mot> iyi iyi
<mot> meh shit i'm drunk
<mot> cok sarhosum
<mot> :O
<mot> nerelisiniz turkiye'de?
<ronax> freenode kanallarına zurna ayva kanalları muaamelesi yaparsan atarlar seni haberin olsun
<ronax> tepki toplarsın
<mot> ahh ok
<allien-tr> online birisi var mıdır
<allien-tr> MErhaba
<allien-tr> startupmanager adlı progrma wikide grup yöneticisi olarak indirebilirsiniz demişsiniz ancak
<allien-tr> yazılım merkezinde öyle bir progarama rastlamadım
<allien-tr> 2 gündür kanala yazıyorum bi cevap gelmedi
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-09
<BrozaC> Slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-10
<etsw> nolacak bu flash'in hali ya :(
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-03
<fnoyanisi> selam kanal
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> f0und
<fnoyanisi> tık yoğ :)
<mozakca> Dün ubuntuyu yeniden kurarken zannedersem cd nin son kısımlarında çizilme olmuş. Kullanılan veriler geri getiriliyor dedikten sonra takıldı ben de cd yi çıkarttım. Bilgisayar tekrar başladığında normal başladı bir problem olmamıştır değil mi?
<mozakca> Arkadaşlar dün ubuntuyu kurarken son kısımda kullanılan veriler geri getiriliyor uyarısından sonra cd takıldı. Ancak ubuntu kurulmuş. Bir problem olur mu? yeniden kurmak gerekir mi?
<lessent> merhabalar..
<ogny> selam
<lessent> pardon bişey soracaktım.. youtubetan video actıgımda calısmıyor. ancak vpn üzerinden bi servera baglandıgımda youtubetan video acabiliyorum.. sizce bu neden kaynaklanıyor? nasıl fixleyebilirim?
<ogny> :D
<ogny> adam gitmis
<lessent> arkadaslar hd'mde 2 adet linux işletim sistemi kurulu ayrıca virtualboxtan da xp çalıştırıyorum.. hiçbirinden youtubetaki videoları izleyemiyorum.. nedeni ne olabilir acaba?
<lessent> aynı sıkıntıyı yaşayan var mı yoksa sadece ben mi giremiyorum?
<ogny> selam
<ogny> adam yine gitmis
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-04
<Kartagis> "izleyemiyorum" gerçekten de çok yararlı bir yardım isteme yöntemi
<ali_> slşmlr
<ali_> bu masaustunu kaybettım
<ali_> masaustunu  geri nasıl getiririz
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> ali_, biraz daha net anlatır mısın problemini?
<ali_> abı masaustum kayboldu
<ali_> sımsıyah bır ekran görunuyo
<ali_> kde gıttı
<ali_> sımdı kdeyı konsolda baslattım
<ali_> bu elde masaüstü klasoru görunmuyo
<ogny> :)
<lessent> merhaba arkadaslar..
<ogny> lessent: selam
<ogny> bi gorunup bi kayboluyon
<lessent> ogny: bilgisayara res attıyorum da ondan :)
<lessent> 2 gündür youtube videolarını açamıyorum.. flash playerı devre dışı bırakıp html5 üzerinden denediğimde de açılmıyor. ancak farklı sitelerden video acabiliyorum ornegin "vimeo" üzerinden videoları açabiliyorum. vpn server ile baglandığımda cok enteresan youtube üzerinden video açabiliyorum.. vpn devre dışı bırakınca yine açılmıyor
<ogny> lessent: cookie'leri sil
<ogny> youtube cooki'lerini
<lessent> sildim ancak calısmıyor.. hd'mdeki diğer işletim sistemlerinden de girip denedim yine açılmıyor. hatta virtualbox üzerinden xp kurulu o şekilde denedim yine de acılmadı
<ogny> bakiyom
<ogny> simdi acildi bende
<ogny> lessent: tarayicin ney
<lessent> teşekkür ederim.. ilginiz için..
<lessent> firefox kullanıyorum ve xhromium da yuklu 2sinden de acılmıyor
<lessent> chromium*
<ogny> hangisi acik su an
<lessent> su an firefox
<ogny> aciyom
<ogny> lessent: secenekler>guvenlik > cookie'leri elle kaldir
<ogny> boyle bir yer olucak
<lessent> ubuntu 13.04 kullanıyorum.. ayrıca startOs yüklü hd'mde.. startos üzerinden de calısmadı.. virtualboxta xp yuklu ordan da acamadım.. ancak vpn serverı devreye soktugumda acabiliyorum..
<ogny> lessent: dedigimi yaptin mi
<lessent> yapıyorum su an..
<ogny> tmm
<ogny> aha
<lessent> tmm simdim hepsini
<ogny> yemedi bunda
<lessent> ?
<ogny> dur hele bi sn
<ogny> lessent: valla
<ogny> chromium'da yedi
<ogny> firefox'ta yemedi
<ogny> neden bilmiim
<ogny> cookie'leri sil
<ogny> youtube'a gir
<ogny> calisio
<ogny> simdi biraz isim var
<ogny> kolay gele
<ogny> olmazsa yazarsin ayrdimci olurlar
<lessent> tesekkur ederim..
<lessent> xhromium calısıo mu?
<ogny> evet
<lessent> bi sn
<lessent> çalışmıyor chromiumda da..
<lessent> kolay gelsin ogny:
<ogny> sagol
<ogny> aksam burada olursan
<ogny> bakariz
<lessent> peki.. cok tesekkur ederim ilgin için..
<lessent> aksam işin bitince haber verirsen sevinirim.. gorusmek uzere.. ogny,
<ogny> eyv. grsrz
<ogny> lessent: tamam
<ogny> su an vaktim var
<ogny> orda misin?
<lessent> evet
<lessent> burdayım ogny,
<ogny> yutub'a hic mi girmiyo?
<lessent> giriyor.. ancak videolar acılmıyor
<ogny> ne oluyor
<lessent> az once acıldı sonra tekrar gitti
<ogny> vaov
<ogny> peki
<lessent> bu da bi gelişme..
<ogny> simdi
<ogny> tekrar silsen cookie'leri
<ogny> ha diyeceksin ki
<ogny> bu ne boyle surekli sil cookie
<ogny> ben de bilmiim
<ogny> peki girmiim
<ogny> kesin bir bilen vardir google'da
<lessent> cookileri silince mi oluyo?
<ogny> yes
<lessent> sildim..
<lessent> şu an tertemiz ama yine girmiyo
<lessent> vpn çalıştırdıgım zaman girebiliyorum..
<ogny> vpn'le giriyon
<ogny> bu da ilginc demek
<lessent> ancak normal baglantıyla calısmıyor
<lessent> normal baglantıyla girdiğimde vimeo üzerinden video izleyebiliyorum.. ses de çalışıyor..
<ogny> firefox'a
<ogny> No Scriptt kursana
<ogny> ben de kurem bakalim
<lessent> peki..
<ogny> repo'ya bi bak belki paketi vardir
<ogny> mozilla-noscript
<ogny> debian'da var
<lessent> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/noscript/ şu mu?
<lessent> ogny:
<ogny> he
<ogny> repo'ya bak ama once less
<ogny> lessent: ^^
<lessent> repo derken?
<ogny> repository
<ogny> ubuntu software center'a bak
<lessent> bilmiyorum ona bakmayı
<lessent> hmm.. tmm
<ogny> girip bakican
<lessent> yok bulamadı..
<ogny> ok kur abi
<ogny> siteden
<lessent> benim acil bi işim var 15 dkya gelicem ogny: buralarda olursan konusalım mutlaka.. cok saol destegin icin..
<ogny> buradayim
<lessent> kurdum su an.. gelince deniyelim..
<ogny> oke
<lessent> gorusurz
<lessent> ogny: geldim..
<lessent> müsait msn?
<ogny> he
<ogny> baksana
<ogny> noscript'e gerek yok
<ogny> daha kolay yolu var
<lessent> evet?
<ogny> firefox'ta cookie'yi sildigin yer var ya
<ogny> privacy altinda
<lessent> evet
<ogny> orada firefox will: diye baslayan yerde
<ogny> tr mi en mi senin?
<lessent> en
<ogny> ozel ayarlari kullanacak
<lessent> evet.. firefox will remember fln dio
<ogny> tam soyleyim
<ogny> use custom settings for history
<ogny> gordun mu onu
<lessent> evet
<ogny> tikla
<lessent> tıkladım..
<lessent> neleri kaldırmam lazım?
<lessent> coğu tikli..
<ogny> accept cookies from sites'in karsisinda
<ogny> exceptions
<ogny> tikla
<ogny> oraya yutubu yaz
<lessent> evet
<ogny> tamamdir
<ogny> simdi varsa sistemde
<lessent> block mu dicem?
<ogny> evet
<lessent> allow mu?
<ogny> yutub'un cookie'sini de sil
<ogny> evet
<lessent> şu an bişey yok ki..
<ogny> allow
<ogny> tamam o zaman
<ogny> girersin artik
<ogny> haa
<lessent> girmiyo ama
<ogny> lessent: alllow degil block
<ogny> onu bi duzeltelim
<lessent> tmm block dedim
<ogny> simdi
<lessent> youtube.com mu demem gerekiyodu?
<ogny> yes
<lessent> tmm dedim
<ogny> sonuc?
<lessent> evet çalıştı şu an
<lessent> :)
<lessent> tesekkur ederim..
<lessent> neymiş ki problem?
<lessent> anlamadım :)
<ogny> acilio mu
<ogny> eh iyi
<lessent> evet acıldı..
<ogny> biz bilinen bi hatayi
<ogny> cozmedik de
<ogny> karsilamamayi yegledik
<ogny> nasil cozulur bilmiim
<ogny> yutuba pek girmiim
<lessent> hmm..
<ogny> biz demis olduk ki
<ogny> youtube'tan cerez kabul etme
<ogny> o kadar
<lessent> virüs mü yedim acaba?
<ogny> yo
<ogny> herkeste boyle bu
<lessent> ama diğer işletim sistemlerinden de giremedim
<ogny> https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=linux%20youtube%20delete%20cookies&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CD4QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsupport.mozilla.org%2Fquestions%2F776670%3Fpage%3D2&ei=sSCuUbinDseSOOaMgBg&usg=AFQjCNGk_5BrNVfWZfQiGpy6lh7Bs9retg&sig2=ksa9rPqcl4H1V2SEo0qjvg&bvm=bv.47244034,d.ZWU
<ogny> evet
<ogny> pardon
<lessent> virtual boxtan falan da giremedim..
<ogny> sadece linux'ta degil
<ogny> herkeste boyle
<lessent> yoo benim ew arkadasım girebiliyo..
<ogny> http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/776670
<ogny> ie'den giriyolardir
<ogny> opera-chrome-safari-firefox alayinda oluyomus
<lessent> su an ewde deil de gelince sorarım..
<ogny> oke
<ogny> neyse zaten
<ogny> artik sen de girion
<lessent> ama daha düne kadar girebiliyordum..
<ogny> kolay gele
<lessent> tesekkur ederim ilgin için..
<ogny> eyv.
<lessent> dün aniden girememeye başladım.. sonra diğer işletim sisteminden ve virtual box üzerinden xpden denedim.. giremiyodum.. cok tesekkur ederim..
<ogny> benim okudugm
<ogny> guncelleme sonrasi boyle olmus
<ogny> flash guncellemesi herhalde
<ogny> tum tarayicilarda tum os'larda oluyormus
<ogny> ie haric diyolar
<lessent> aslında flashı da güncellemedim ki..
<lessent> dün bi anda bu şekilde oldu.. anlamadım ben de.. vpnden kaynaklı sandım.. yani firefox acıkken vpn değiştirmiştim.. ip ile ilgili baglantılarda sıkıntı yaratıp hata yarattı sandım..
<lessent> çok ilginç çunku diğer işletim sistemlerimle de giremedim..
<lessent> dediğim gibi startos ve virtual üzerinden de xp kurulu..
<lessent> ve onlara da güncelleme yapmadım..
<ogny> gecmis olsun agam
<lessent> çok teşekkür ederim ogny,
<ogny> est. agam
<ogny> benim blog var
<ogny> bakmak istersen
<lessent> olur..
<ogny> bir seyler buldukca yaziom
<ogny> aslinda bunu da yazmak lazim sonucta
<ogny> insanlarin cani yaniyor
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> http://orkungunay.com/
<lessent> olabilir aslında..
<ogny> senin var mi blog-twitter lessent
<lessent> twitter kullanmaya basladım..
<ogny> versene
<lessent> mehmet_bozoklu
<ogny> oke
<lessent> anlamlı paylaşımların var ogny,
<ogny> eyv
<ogny> yeni actim
<lessent> bootstrap mı kullanıosun?
<ogny> yok
<ogny> direk octopress
<lessent> hmm..
<ogny> jekylbootsrap'i denedim olmadi be
<ogny> oldu da, cozemedim tam
<lessent> anladım..
<ogny> octopress daha kolay
<lessent> direk blog için tasarlanmış..
<lessent> irc için ne kullanıyosun ogny, ?
<mrcan> fsdfsd
<mrcan> selams
<lessent> a.s
<lessent> pidginden memnun değilim.. onerebileceginiz irc var mı?
<lessent> hexchat, xchat vb.. gibi..
<mrcan> irssi
<ogny> lessent: weecaht hocam
<lessent> denicm irssi ve weechati birazdan..
<lessent> terminal tabanlı mı mrcan, irssi?
<ogny> he 2si de terminal cli
<lessent> weechat i hangi komutla başlatıyoruz?
<lessent> terminale weechat yazınca baslamadı ogny,
<ogny> wee yaz tab'a 2kere bas
<lessent> weechat biraz daha iyi gibi geldi..
<lessent> denemek lazım tabi..
<lessent> neyse benim biraz işim var sonra gorusuruz ogny,
<ogny> gule gule
<ogny> lessent:^^
<lominadze> sad
<turgay> selam
<lsl_> #gnupardus
<Shehrazad> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam Shehrazad!
<ElixirVitae> O ne ki lsl_?
<ElixirVitae> Yeni bir pardus fraksiyonu mu?
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-05
<lessent> herkese slmlar..
<lessent> merhaba ogny,
<ogny> slm
<lessent> nasılsın??
<ogny> iyi hoca sagol idare ediyoruz
<ogny> sen nasilsin
<lessent> tesekkur ederim.. iyiym ben de..
<ogny> napiyon
<lessent> ya ben sana bişey danışcaktım.. şimdi infoda benim ip adresim gorunuyo.. onu nasıl kapatırım?? yardımcı olur musun bilgin varsa?
<ogny> neyiin info'sunda anlamadim
<ogny> domain'in mi
<lessent> napayım.. işten yeni geldim.. oyle twitlere baktım.. şimdi de irc girdim..
<lessent> irc infoda..
<ogny> haaa
<lessent> mesela benim infomda
<ogny> bu kanal var ya
<ogny> freenode
<lessent> evet
<ogny> irc server yani
<ogny> onun stuff'i var
<ogny> onlara diyon onlar kapayabiliyo
<lessent> hmm..
<ogny> ama nick'ini register etmis olman gerekiyo
<lessent> evet nick register
<ogny> tamam o zaman
<ogny> bir iki soru daha soruyolar miydi
<ogny> hatirlamiyom
<ogny>  #freenode 'a giriyon
<ogny> stuff'i buluon
<ogny> herhalde basinda @ olanlardir
<lessent> evet.. bot mu yoksa kullanıcı mı?
<ogny> kullanici
<lessent> hmm..
<lessent> her server için yapmam gerekio mu bunu?
<ogny> evet
<ogny> var mi baska server'lar girdigin
<lessent> peki.. tesekkur ederim..
<ogny> benim var ama onlar icin yapmadim
<lessent> anladım..
<lessent> var evet..
<ogny> hangileri var
<lessent> burda soylemeyeyim :)
<ogny> ben simdi baktim
<ogny> bi daha
<ogny> oftc/efnet/quakenet/twice-irc/
<lessent> youtube olayına mı?
<ogny> 4 tane daha var
<ogny> yok diger irc server'lara
<lessent> hmm..
<lessent> freenode en geniş kapsama sahip olanı..
<lessent> her konuyla ilgili bi kanal var yani..
<lessent> atıyorum chat yapcak bile olsan var yani :)
<ogny> evet
<ogny> ama farklilik iyidir
<ogny> adamlar baska server'larda kanal aciyorlarsa
<ogny> gitmek lazim
<ogny> hz. ali demisti di mi
<lessent> tabi ki..
<ogny> ilim cin'de de olsa gidiniz
<lessent> doğrudur.. takip etmek lazım..
<lessent> ben linuxu bu yuzden sewiyorum.. hergun yeni bişey ogretiyor..
<ogny> evet ya
<ogny> linux cok onemliymis
<ogny> zaman gectikce daha iyi anliyorum
<ogny> hayata bakisini etkiliyor
<lessent> elbette ki..
<lessent> en basiti beyni diri tutuyor.. problem cozme yetenegini geliştiriyor insanın..
<ogny> haha
<ogny> illa problem oluyo cunku
<ogny> d:
<lessent> ayrıca çıkar gözetmeksizin yardım etmeni saglıyor.. aynı şekilde iletişimi geliştriyor..
<lessent> aynenn :D
<ogny> senin irc istemcin neydi lessent
<lessent> pidgin
<ogny> sysinfo yoktur onda
<lessent> weechat e geçicem ama once su ip olayını cozeyim dedim
<ogny> Host: debian-fujitsu-OS: Linux 3.2.0-4-686-pae/i686-Distro: Debian 7.0-CPU: 2 x Intel Core2 (1000.000 MHz)-Processes: 150-Uptime: 12h -Users: 1-Load Average: 0.16-Memory Usage: 513.07MB/2016.30MB (-192.99%)-Disk Usage: 14.75GB/71.42GB (20.65%)
<ogny> geldi mi :)
<lessent> evet o ne?
<ogny> sysinfo betiginin ciktisi
<ogny> hostname'im kernel surumum, dagitimim
<ogny> donanim bilgim vs.
<lessent> yani? ben pek anşamıyorum..
<ogny> yani benim bilg.im hakkinda bilgiler
<ogny> ne kullaniyorum
<lessent> komut ne onun için?
<ogny> sende yoktur
<lessent> ubuntu 13.04
<ogny>  /sysinfo
<lessent> yok bende
<ogny> weechat'te bir perl betigi
<ogny> xchat icin de var
<lessent> hmm..
<ogny> irssi'de de vardir
<ogny> http://www.weechat.org/files/scripts/
<ogny> weechat'teki betikler
<lessent> python kodu da var
<ogny> weechat acayip bir sey
<ogny> her turlu gelistirmeye acik
<lessent> hmm..
<lessent> bu kodların neleri içerdiğini nerden ogrenebiliriz?
<ogny> uzerlerine tiklarsan
<lessent> yani mesela orda sound.pl die betik var.. ne işe yaradıgını acıklayıcı bşey war mı?
<ogny> kod baslamadan once yazar
<ogny> bakalim
<turgay> inxi
<ogny> Play a sound for IRC "CTCP SOUND" message.
<ogny> # (this script requires WeeChat 0.3.0 or newer)
<lessent> sürüm eski senin sanırım..
<ogny> bakayim
<ogny>  WeeChat 0.3.8 [compiled on Dec 17 2012 20:57:03]
<ogny> pek sayilmaz
<lessent> hmm..
<lessent> ee çalıştı mı peki?
<ogny> kurmadim ki
<ogny> d:
<lessent> :)
<turgay> quassel deneybilirsin
<lessent> kurulumu nasıl yapıyoruz peki?
<ogny> scriptin linkini kopyala
<ogny> hangi dildeyse
<ogny>  weechat'te onn dizinine gir
<ogny> yolu soyledir
<ogny> cd .weechat/perl/autoload
<ogny> veya
<ogny> cd .weechat/python/autoload
<ogny> gibi
<lessent> hmm..
<ogny> wget www.weechat.org/files/scripts/sysinfo.pl
<ogny> buraya aldiktan sonra
<ogny> weechat'in icinden
<ogny>  /perl autoload
<ogny> diyorsun
<ogny> bir python betigi olsaydi
<ogny>  /python autoload
<lessent> hmm.. anladım..
<ogny> simdi artik betigi calistirabilirsinz
<lessent> bi sn denicem :)
<ogny>  /sysinfo -channel
<lessent> yapamadım.. mesela masaustune yukledim..
<ogny> :)
<lessent> :)
<lessent> perl komutu nasıl vericez weechat içinden?
<ogny>  /perl autoload
<ogny> demen yeterli
<lessent> olmadı bişey
<ogny> eger weechat'te
<ogny> autoload dizinine attiysan
<ogny> olmuyor
<ogny> olmamasi sorun degil
<ogny> eger her seyi dogru yaptiysan
<lessent> hmm.. desktop olmamalı yani :)
<ogny> direk calistirmayi dene
<ogny> yok
<ogny> cd .weechat/perl/autoload
<ogny> buraya girip
<ogny> wget'le cek
<lessent> bulunamadı dio
<ogny> ney bulunamadi?
<ogny> dizin mi
<ogny> kurmadiysan weechat'i
<ogny> bulunamaz :)
<lessent> kurulu..
<lessent> tamam buldum şimdi :)
<ogny> ok
<lessent> olmadı :/
<ogny> naptin?
<ogny>  /sysinfo -channel
<ogny> bnu yapican
<lessent> olmadı
<ogny> kahve koyup gelicem
<ogny> ssh versene
<lessent> benimle :D başın dertte :D
<ogny> big.ina disaridan erisim var mi
<lessent> o kadar bilgim yok ki..
<lessent> yok
<ogny> anladim
<ogny> o zaman adim adim yapalim
<lessent> oldu oldu yaptım :=
<ogny> :)
<ogny> tamam
<ogny> kahve
<lessent> #gnupardus  kanalına gelir msn?
<ogny> oke
<lessent> peki.. bekliyorum..
<ElixirVitae> <lessent> ya ben sana bişey danışcaktım.. şimdi infoda benim ip adresim gorunuyo.. onu nasıl kapatırım?? yardımcı olur musun bilgin varsa?
<ElixirVitae> lessent, vhost yada cloak deniyor onlara
<ElixirVitae> Her networkün kendine göre kuralları var.
<ElixirVitae> f0und, hey
<f0und> ElixirVitae: Error: "hey" is not a valid command.
<lessent> ElixirVitae, ogny, dedi ki.. serverdaki yöneticilere soyleyince kapatıyolarmış
<lessent> ancak register olman gerekiyormuş..
<ElixirVitae> O freenode için geçerli.
<lessent> normalde nasıl kapanıyor ilmiyorum..
<ElixirVitae> nick register yap, sonra #freenode kanalında vhost/cloak istiyorum de.
<lessent> yani komut yoluyla kapatamadım..
<ElixirVitae> Normalde kapanmaz.
<ElixirVitae> Network kapatır.
<ElixirVitae> Yada gizler.
<ElixirVitae> Yada senin talebin doğrultusunda birşeyler verir.
<ElixirVitae> &g vhost
<f0und> ElixirVitae: Apache Virtual Host documentation - Apache HTTP Server: <http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/>; VirtualHost Examples - Apache HTTP Server: <http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/vhosts/examples.html>; Virtual hosting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_hosting>; How to request a vHost :: IRCHighWay :: Your IRC Super Highway: (1 more message)
<ElixirVitae> &g vhost irc
<f0und> ElixirVitae: How to request a vHost :: IRCHighWay :: Your IRC Super Highway: <http://www.irchighway.net/print.php?sid=111>; IRC:Vhost - CWCki: <http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/IRC:Vhost>; Useful IRC shit to know - anon.hybrid-optix.com: <http://anon.hybrid-optix.com/nickreg-anonnet.html>; VHost - Rizon Wiki: <http://wiki.rizon.net/index.php?title=VHost>; Simple IRC for Beginners - Hack This Site!: (1 more message)
<ElixirVitae> Mesela Rizonda istersin vhostunu hostservden, şartlara uygunsa verirler.
<ElixirVitae> Freenodeda ise bir proje grubuna dahilsen onlardan alabilirsin.
<lessent> nasıl olacak peki?
<ElixirVitae> Mesela Kartagisin drupaldan hesabı var, onun vhostuna bakarsan görürsün.
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> nick register yap, sonra #freenode kanalında vhost/cloak istiyorum de.
<lessent> drupal ne bilmiyorum ki..
<ElixirVitae> lessent, /msg nickserv help register
<lessent> evet..
<lessent> register yaptım zaten
<ElixirVitae> O zaman #freenode kanalına gidiyorsun.
<ElixirVitae> İngilizcen var mı?
<lessent> evet..
<ElixirVitae> Orada "cloak" istiyorsun.
<turgay> ElixirVitae:  her isteyene veri,yorlar mı ? :)
<ElixirVitae> Evet.
<ElixirVitae> "unaffiliated" herkese açık.
<ElixirVitae> "student" falan da alabiliyorsun galiba tam emin değilim.
<ElixirVitae> &g freenode cloak
<f0und> ElixirVitae: freenode: frequently-asked questions: <http://freenode.net/faq.shtml>; The Beauty of #freenode | staffblog: <http://blog.freenode.net/2009/01/the-beauty-of-freenode/>; FreenodeCloaks - FedoraProject: <https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/FreenodeCloaks>; How to Get a Cloak on IRC - wikiHow: <http://www.wikihow.com/Get-a-Cloak-on-IRC>; IRC/Cloaks - Meta: (1 more message)
<ElixirVitae> &more
<f0und> ElixirVitae: <http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/IRC/Cloaks>; chebe | Getting a hostname cloak on freenode irc: <http://chebe.dreamwidth.org/71388.html>; Wikipedia:IRC/Tutorial - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IRC/Tutorial>; Aaron Toponce : Securing Your Connection On Freenode: <http://pthree.org/2007/07/15/securing-your-connection-on-freenode/>
<cgural> arkadaşlar
<cgural> linux'ta şu FFDShow gibi
<cgural> mikrofondan gelen sese veya bir görüntü kaynağından gelen görüntüye
<cgural> efekt veren ve onları kullanacak uygulamalara öyle sunacak bir araç var mı
<cgural> ?
<cgural> aslında istediğim şey, video konferans yaparken, mikrofonu yüksek sesle de kullansam
<cgural> gürültü temizleyici süzgeçle bunun önüne geçmek
<cgural> fddshow'un linux'ta muadili var mı acaba?
<cgural> pulseaudio ya da alsa bunun için bir araç sunuyor mu?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-06
<turgay> trthd kanalında internetin hikayesi belgeseli var
<Gezegenci> Merhabalar
<ogny> zelam
<lessent> herkese iyi aksamlar..
<lessent> merhaba ogny, nasılsın??
<ogny> selamlar
<ogny> iyilik senden naber
<ogny> lessent: ^^
<lessent> nasılsın??
<ogny> iyi
<lessent> iidir benden de..
<ogny> eyv.
<lessent> aynen devam..
<ogny> calision mu sen?
<lessent> evet çalışıyorum..
<lessent> yeni geldim ewe..
<ogny> he
<ogny> sen e uzun calision he
<lessent> yarına yetiştirmem gereken projem var..
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> ne yapiyon
<ogny> is olarak
<ogny> proje?
<ogny> mimar misin
<lessent> alım satım dış ticaret..
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> yogun bi is harbi
<lessent> proje yüksek lisans için..
<ogny> haa tmm
<ogny> ne okuyon yuksek?
<lessent> yarın son :)
<ogny> vaov
<lessent> mekatronik mühendisliği
<ogny> yirttin yirttin, yirtamadin
<ogny> mekatronik nedir
<ogny> D:
<ogny> bakayim google'a
<ogny> Mekatronik, mekanik ve elektronik (İngilizce mechanics ve electronics) kelimelerinin uygun bir şekilde birleştirilmesinden oluşmuştur v
<ogny> ee
<lessent> mekanine, elektronik, bilgisayar bölümlerinin birleşimi..
<ogny> oha
<lessent> aynen
<ogny> o kadar sey ayni anda
<ogny> nasil olucak
<lessent> hepsinden azar azar var :)
<ogny> :)
<ogny> delilik mk
<lessent> :)
<lessent> robotik uygulamaları içeriyo.. otomasyon sistemleri diye de geçiyor
<lessent> linux kullanmama vesile olan bi meslek türü :)
<ogny> evet
<lessent> lisans okurken gömülü sistem tasarımı üzerine projelerde bulununca tanısmıstım..
<Shehrazad> "Disadvantages of both, benefits of neither"
<Shehrazad> ( ¬‿¬)
<Shehrazad> Şaka bir yana, güzel bölümdür mekatronik ne istediğini bilirsen.
<lessent> elbette ki.. Shehrazad, siz de mi mekatronik okudunuz?
<lessent> ElixirVitae,
<turgay> mekatronik gibi birçok bölümde birleştirme oluşuyor zorunlu olarak
<turgay> şartlar bunu gerektiyor  tek bir bölümün bilgileri gerçek  iş hayatında yetersiz kalabiliyor
<lessent> evet.. ama o zaman da şöyle bi handikap oluşuyor.. herşeyi bilmesi beklenen adam cogunlukla hiçbişey bilmiyor..
<lessent> yani.. tam anlamıyla mekanik mühendisi olamadıgı için.. mekanik yetersiz kalabiliyor, ya da elektronik olarak da oyle oluyor..
<lessent> 6 sene olmalı bence..
<lessent> 4 senenin yetersiz kaldıgı kanaatindeyim..
<turgay> kendini eğiteceksin
<lessent> sadece mekatronik anlamında değil hocam o.. her anlamda insanın kendisini egitmesi gerekir.. ama bence 4 yıl mekatronik için yetersiz..
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-09
<lessent> herkese merhaba..
<aykutyaman> selam
<aykutyaman> youtube'dan video izlemekte sikinti ceken var mi?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-02
 * Kartagis plays Megadeth - Peace Sells
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-03
<fnoyanisi> selm
<Kartagis> hand
<fnoyanisi> #join ##c++
<fnoyanisi> opps
<Cufaf> mint den windows ağındaki paylaşılan dosyaları gormek istiyorum nasıl bağlanacağım
<Cufaf> mint den windows ağındaki paylaşılan dosyaları gormek istiyorum nasıl bağlanacağım
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-04
<Cufaf> sa. Android linux tabanlı bir sistem olduğu için sormak istediğim sorum var.  android telefonda direkt olarak anlık görüşmede ses değiştiren bir program var.  ama şu an tüm depo share forum torrent gibi tüm sitelerden kaldırılmış.  buna benzer program biliyormusunuz? yada elimde olan programda virus var ve hata veriyor düzeltilebilir mi?
<PUTKIRAN> esselamu aleykum
<PUTKIRAN> ben sýradan týrt bir kullanýcýyým
<PUTKIRAN> bir accountum var
<PUTKIRAN> root login olmadan irc web applet kurabilir miyim bileniniz vardýr umarým
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-05
<enesergun> s
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-06
<Kartagis> şişt ogny orada mısın?
<Kartagis> oradaysan ses ver
<ogny> buradayim Kartagis hacim
<Kartagis> js biliyor musun?
<ogny> yok be hacim
<ogny> sen yaz bi hele bakalim
<ogny> belki ortamdaki arkadaslardan
<ogny> bir sey cikar
<ogny> sorarim yani
<Kartagis> http://jsfiddle.net/wBy2q/
<Kartagis> bu neden çalışmaz?
<ogny> test ettik calisti abi
<ogny> sayfanin sonuna koyduk
<ogny> a ve p etiketleriyle denedik
<slarikan> slm
<ogny> a.s
<ogny> Kartagis: ^^
<Kartagis> e peki alarmı 0'dan farklı bir sayıyla çıkardı mı?
<ogny> evet
<ogny> 2 tane koyduk there are 2 .. diye dondu
<Kartagis> ilginç
<fatih_> desktop icin ubuntu mu kullanayim
<fatih_> ne onerirsiniz
<enesergun> çok bilmem ama acemiyseniz ubuntu,mint diye gidiyor
<ogny> ;)
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-07
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-08
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> ya şu bsd'ler apple'ın arka bahçesi olmuş, çok yazık vallahi.
<stickybit> valla boş iş bu tartışmalar
<stickybit> genelde bsd kullananlar güvenlik işi uğraşan tipler
<fnoyanisi> yok, eskiden kullanırdım. şimdi haberleri filan okyun
<fnoyanisi> developerların yarısı zaten apple ile çalışıyor
<fnoyanisi> yazık vallahi
<fnoyanisi> apple bsd lisansını kullanarak işini millete yaptırıyor gibi bişey, yada milletin sırtından geçiniyor diyim işte
<fnoyanisi> yoksa, hangisi iyidir tartışması zaten boş
<fnoyanisi> stickybit : bir de, güvenlik işi ile uğraşan demek de çok genelleme olur bence
<stickybit> bir ara enderunix tayfası iyi döküman hazırlamıştı
<stickybit> o ekip in üyeleri
<stickybit> şu anda
<stickybit> güvenlik işleri ile meşgül
<stickybit> huzeyfe önal
<stickybit> ismail yenigül yanlış hatırlamıyorsam
<stickybit> tabi aklıma gelmeyen bir çok kişi var
<fnoyanisi> eski ekip onlar
<fnoyanisi> şimdi sanırım kendi işlerini filan kurmuşlar (h.önal)
<fnoyanisi> ama sadece güvenlik işi için değil bsd :)
<stickybit> ozaman şöyle diyim apple ın ne yapıp yaptığının bence pek bir önemi yok
<stickybit> zaten apple ı şuan piyasada genel olarak kartvizit gibi kullanılıyor
<stickybit> apple ile algı yönetimi sağlanıyor
<stickybit> etrafa çaka satmak gibi bir şey
<fnoyanisi> satıyor da :)
<stickybit> emin ol genel bilgisayar dünyasında küçük paya sahip
<stickybit> madem eskilerden sin şöyle diyim
<stickybit> eskiden apple sunucu tarafında bile vardı
<stickybit> ama şatışlar azaldıkça küçülüp
<stickybit> sonunda bu bölümünü bile kapattı
<stickybit> şuan ana gelir kaynakları arasında iphone,itunes store,tablet serisi var
<stickybit> ha ama şunu unutmamak lazım
<stickybit> adamlar donanım konusunda çok yenlikçiler
<stickybit> herilerin ürettiği makinelardaki pil süresini piyasada yakalayabilecek alet yok
<stickybit> hatta ekstra pil ömrü için extended battery lazım
<stickybit> sony ancak yeni vaio pro serisi ile bunu başardı
<fnoyanisi> mac kullanmadım hiç, o fiyatlara bakınca da kullanabilirim gibi durmuyor ama
<fnoyanisi> param olsa kullanırım sanırım
<fnoyanisi> macosx sağlam bir sistem diye biliyorum
<stickybit> valla zaman ın kıymetli ve biraz paran var ise yazılımcı isen bence gerekli
<stickybit> sonuç olarak macbook air ın fiyatları iyi
<fnoyanisi> yok yazılımcı değilim ama uğraşırım ufaktan
<stickybit> yinede biraz rahat erince alınması makbul bir cihaz
<stickybit> ha birde lenovo thinkpad ler güzel
<fnoyanisi> bende emektar bi hp laptop var, compaq 6910
<fnoyanisi> bi kere ram ve hdd takviyesi yaptım
<fnoyanisi> çok şükür taş gibi, bir sıkıntı yok
<fnoyanisi> biraz elim rahatlarsa sanırım yine güzel bi hp business serisi bişey alırım
<stickybit> eskiden compaq vardı dimi
<stickybit> ne günlerdi
<fnoyanisi> evet :)
<stickybit> adamlar taş gibi makineler yapardı
<fnoyanisi> sora hp aldı onları
<stickybit> hp ipnesi satın almadan önce
<fnoyanisi> şimdi hp nin compaq brandı kalmadı sanırım
<stickybit> var var
<stickybit> az da olsa
<stickybit> çıkıyor
<stickybit> giriş ve iş piyasasına özel bir kaç modeli oluyor
<fnoyanisi> hmm..ben bitirdiler diye biliyordum, bakalım alırız paramız olursa :)
<fnoyanisi> bekliyorum şu ssd'ler biraz ucuzlasın da, o zamana alırız bişey diye
<caesarcipher> Selam
<zetho> merhaba
<zetho> yeni host almak ve who is te gorunen ip adresimizi gizlemek icin ne yapmaliyiz?
<caesarcipher> who is bilgilerinizi gizleme seçeneğini domain panelinizde var mı?
<caesarcipher> eğer yoksa cloudflare kullanabilirsiniz
<zetho> domain ile alakali degil "@unaffiliated" gibi whois bilgilerini gizliyoruzya onu soruyorum.
<zetho> nick who is bilgilerimizden bahsediyorum.
<zetho> domain panelimde who is bilgilerim her zaman gizlidir o ayri konu :)
<caesarcipher> yanlış anlaşılma :)
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-02
<fnoyanisi> slm kanal
<fnoyanisi> masaallah bolca linux cu var bu ara
<fnoyanisi> wireshark / tcpdump konusunda bilgisi olan var midir acaba?
<fnoyanisi> hangi linux dagitimini onerirsiniz? redhat iyiymis, kurabilir miyim?
<Kartagis> dene bakalım kurabilir misin? :P
<fnoyanisi> baskasinin cevap vermesi lazim :)
<fnoyanisi> hangi dagitim en iyisi
<fnoyanisi> aslinda ben redhat kurup kullanmistim
<fnoyanisi> daha bedava idi o zaman
<Kartagis> hangisi en iyisi sorusunun yanıtı senin ihtiyaçlarınla birebir örtüşür
<fnoyanisi> mesela ben ubuntu kursam linux ogrenir miyim
<fnoyanisi> :)
<Kartagis> Evet, öğrenirsin
<Kartagis> Ben seni zaten gnu/linux kullanıyor biliyorum
<fnoyanisi> oyle bi sorim dedim, kanalda ses olsun diye
<fnoyanisi> ses cikmadi :/
<fnoyanisi> kullaniyorum da belki bi os x yapariz
<fnoyanisi> (parayi bulmak lazim once)
<fnoyanisi> bu arada, gnu/linux'un GNU'su icin +1
<fnoyanisi> RMS'in ici sizlamasin
<Kartagis> &g hackintosh
<f0und> Kartagis: Hackintosh Instructions, Hackintosh How To Guides: Hackintosh.com: <http://www.hackintosh.com/>; The Always Up-to-Date Guide to Building a Hackintosh (OS X 10.10): <http://lifehacker.com/the-always-up-to-date-guide-to-building-a-hackintosh-o-5841604>; OSx86 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSx86>; Tonymacx86: <http://www.tonymacx86.com/>; Hackintosh Zone: (1 more message)
<fnoyanisi> bende o olmuyo ya....makina cok eski, zaten pat diye bozuldu, idareten ikinci el bise aldim, benim hdd yi ustune taktim
<fnoyanisi> zar zor uzerindeki OS lari calistiriyo
<fnoyanisi>  2x 1.8 GHz core + 2gb ram
<fnoyanisi> opensuse var, bir de win7. cok da performansi iyi degil tahmin edecegin uzere
<Kartagis> mint ve lxde çak
<Kartagis> ya da ubuntu ve lxde
<fnoyanisi> dusundum aslinda, mint i de, idareten oldugu icin ugrasmim dedim.
<fnoyanisi> opensuse de de, plasma5 var :/ benim eski makinada iken plasma5 krumustum, makina bozuldu.
<fnoyanisi> ben de degistirmedim
<fnoyanisi> os x iyi hos da, sonra oss tool larda sikinti yasar miyim dedim. bikac kisi ole konustum (burada da birisi ile bayagi bi konusmustum), genelde olmuyo dediler
<fnoyanisi> neyse, ben kacayim
<fnoyanisi> iyi gunler herkese
<tayfun> sa
<juggle> as
<frht> merhaba, iyi aksamlar
<juggle> merhaba frht
<locodir-user> merhaba kurulumla ilgili bir sorum olacaktı
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-03
<tayfun> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-05
<mr44> Merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-06
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> uyanik olan var mi
<fnoyanisi> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-07
<fnoyanisi> selam kanal
<fnoyanisi> yine ses yok hacim
<fnoyanisi> herkez oy kullanmaya gittim sanirim :)
<fnoyanisi> selam thiras
<thiras> merhaba
<fnoyanisi> kanal sessiz de, ses yapim dedim
<fnoyanisi> pazar pazar
<fnoyanisi> gnome mu daha iyi kde mi>/
#ubuntu-tr 2016-06-10
<fsociety[00]dat> merhaba arkadaşlar; bunu hatayı bir türlü çözemedim > http://ix.io/QXS
<enesgunce> hiii gyys
<enesgunce> :D
<goker> hi
<enesgunce> so when ı was a kid
<enesgunce> my dad
<enesgunce> ..
<enesgunce> punch me
<enesgunce> ıt was
<enesgunce> so fucking bad
<enesgunce> so what do u think
<enesgunce> ?
<enesgunce> am I wrong
<enesgunce> channel
<enesgunce> ?
<enesgunce> :D
#ubuntu-tr 2017-06-08
<akaradag> arkadaslar selam, ufak bir sorum var. Aranizda ubuntunun CI frameworku hakkinda bilgi sahibi olan var mi
<akaradag> auto-image-testing icin Jenkins de ne kullaniyor?
#ubuntu-tr 2018-06-04
<igotnoweapon> selamlar
<igotnoweapon> ubuntu da terminal üzerinden çalışan bir program arka planda çalışlıyor
<igotnoweapon> bu programı tekrar nasıl görünür yapabilirim acaba
<igotnoweapon> helloo
#ubuntu-tr 2019-06-05
<norah> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2019-06-07
<yahya> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2019-06-08
<ercan> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2020-06-02
<nariyel>  /names
<suf1> selamın aleyküm
<suf1> :)
